# Intro pre-fight music?



## tbone666 (Jun 24, 2010)

Here's a hard one,
what is the music played when they show the fighters "born, weight, height, reach" info just before the fight starts? Not the fighters own walk in music, or the ufc theme, but it's played just before every fight starts.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Im not sure but i know they used varients of it as entrance music for all fighters back in the day (around the UFC 20's early 30's)


----------



## tbone666 (Jun 24, 2010)

I worked out it's called "Optimus Bellum Domitor".
It's awesome
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfqPENOXGaI


----------

